# Imagen del día



## manuel_ale19

Está muy pava la foto de hoy.


----------



## Veejay_

Demasiado linda


----------



## man_ordaz

UFFFFFFFFFFF bellisima esa foto! parece una pintura! La amo:cheers:


----------



## Rbs

... Seshin seguro tiene la imágen del día por ahí la ví!


----------



## Spark

Yo tome unas bien pavas en Morrocoy... hasta de repente la coloco por acá..


----------



## Okty1

pero solo una x día, las otras en aficcionados a la fotografía.


----------



## Seshin

01/09/08
_La Gran Sabana_​


----------



## Veejay_

Qué bello eso, pero me da miedito XD


----------



## Okty1

Parece la amazonía en 2148 AD todo deforestado


----------



## Spark

Esta espectacular.. pero de pana parece un paramo árido boliviano o la tundra canadiense...


----------



## Angel Yoiset

naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa la del 31 wowo me fascino me dejo lelo... quien me lleva


----------



## orienterumbero

q thread tan bueno, todas las fotos stan supr bn, ahra tngo muchas fots para cambiar mi protector de pantalla! Flicidades! esperamos mass fotografos prfsionales.


----------



## JC's

Que hermosa mi Guayana! Incomparable!


----------



## Rbs

Me encantó, con unos tepuyes al fondo... sin palabras.


----------



## Rbs

2septiembre
 desde el Pico el Águila, Mérida, Venezuela










​Eduardo!​


----------



## MARACUCHisimo

:master:


----------



## Angel Yoiset

WOW de verdad que fotos tan espectaculares :O


----------



## Rbs

Uds también pueden colocar las que consideren aptas.


----------



## Spark

Rвs;24828972 said:


> 2septiembre
> desde el *Collado del Condor*, Mérida, Venezuela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Eduardo!​


^^Corregido


----------



## Rbs

Spark, disculpa pero esa era la descripción del autor. http://www.flickr.com/photos/eduardox/2355819079/


----------



## Okty1

Es que toda la vida se le ha conocido como Pico el Águila, aunque fuese incorrecto, porque la escultura es de un Cóndor, muchos merideños se van a quedar ponchadísimos si les preguntas por "collado del cóndor"


----------



## DaGO

esta excelente el thread buena idea no lo había visto... Pueden colocar el nombre real como titulo y entre paréntesis el nombre con el cual todo el mundo lo conoce...


epa la foto del 31 excelente...


----------



## Spark

Bueno en fin.... solo trataba de corregir.


----------



## Rbs

4septiembre
 Pájaros en Boca de Uchire, Anzoátegui, Venezuela









​gycingeniero​


----------



## Spark

-RB- Todas las imagenes las vas a colocar tu o vas a dejar chance de participar tambien a las demas personas?


----------



## Guaro15

Se aprovecha de la diferencia del Huso Horario....:lol:...

esa foto esta bien fina!...


----------



## Rbs

Spark said:


> -RB- Todas las imagenes las vas a colocar tu o vas a dejar chance de participar tambien a las demas personas?


He dejado chance, hasta ayer no hubo imágen porque nadie colocó nada, así que qué más me queda...


----------



## Cяusн

claro, pero la del 4 de sept como q fue muy atorada no? y en mi opinion no es gran cosa...


----------



## Okty1

Yo no la veo nada atorada, y si gran cosa. Esta hermosa.

Lo que si yo no veo es que esto este aqui en Fotografia y Urbanismo RB... ponlo en el main, ya que si van solo a ser paisajes venezolanos es mejor alli.


----------



## Cяusн

Claro, foto del dia 4 de sept, a las 12:23 minutos... y si algun otro forista tenia alguna mejor?

Si te parece gran cosa, es tu opinion y se te respeta... Pero como lo tuyo son mas ganas de discutir q otra vaina, ni pierdo el tiempo


----------



## Okty1

Eso, captaste, me parece horrible pero digo lo contrario porque lo mio son ganas de discutir.


----------



## Cяusн

ajá... entonces si no digo que es bella y espectacular tengo ganas de discutir? Pff por favor chamo, hay opiniones y opiniones, no siempre se va a estar de acuerdo en todo


----------



## Okty1

veo que te cuesta.. 
no "Cяusн" tu diste una opinión y yo otra, solo que al dar yo la mia me dices que "lo tuyo son mas ganas de discutir q otra vaina"...

Este thread nació mal desde el comienzo. Para que esto funcione tiene que haber un sistema de "llevarla parada" con antelación.


----------



## Cяusн

X pana, si quieres hablar paja, reabran relax y ya...

En lo ultimo si estoy de acuerdo, esto nacio mal, en la primera imagen, arrechisima, se debio decir como se iban a elegir las otras, por que eso de "se tomara la primera que se coloque y se borraran las otras" es como caprichoso.


----------



## Spark

Rвs;24904308 said:


> He dejado chance, hasta ayer no hubo imágen porque nadie colocó nada, así que qué más me queda...


Mas o menos de cuantas horas de "chance" estamos hablando aca?

Desconosco adonde estes ahorita, pero si estas en Austria te recuerdo que mientras alla son las 9:00am, aqui todavia son las 3:00 am. So... no se trata de que la gente no coloque nada, sino que la diferencia horaria te hace ver a ti que nosotros estamos desentendidos del asunto. NO olvides que mientras aca en Venezuela nos estamos levantando de la cama, tu ya estas reposando tu almuerzo.

Ten en cuenta eso, para evitar un poco la hegemonia del espiritu del thread. Porque si no, hasta seria mejor que cerraras el thread y le cambies el nombre "Mis imagenes preferidas diariamente".. y los demas, nos limitamos simplemente a observar.


----------



## Angel Yoiset

Porque acá todo es una pelea :S
nunca ahi armonia en nada :S
que ladilla se torna asi la vaina


----------



## Rbs

Exacto aquí si uno hace o no hace es todo un problema.



Spark said:


> Mas o menos de cuantas horas de "chance" estamos hablando aca?
> 
> Desconosco adonde estes ahorita, pero si estas en Austria te recuerdo que mientras alla son las 9:00am, aqui todavia son las 3:00 am. So... no se trata de que la gente no coloque nada, sino que la diferencia horaria te hace ver a ti que nosotros estamos desentendidos del asunto. NO olvides que mientras aca en Venezuela nos estamos levantando de la cama, tu ya estas reposando tu almuerzo.
> 
> Ten en cuenta eso, para evitar un poco la hegemonia del espiritu del thread. Porque si no, hasta seria mejor que cerraras el thread y le cambies el nombre "Mis imagenes preferidas diariamente".. y los demas, nos limitamos simplemente a observar.


1.- Estoy en Barquisimeto.

2.- Aquí he posteado *varias* veces "recuerden que pueden participar, y si tienen una imágen bien pueden decirlo para que no se junten varias." pero como he visto que lo único que opinan "que hermoso thread" y se van pues no deja buena imágen. Por mi mejor si varias personas postean sus fotos, pero como no veo interés, así tengo más tiempo de hacer/revisar otras cosas en el foro.

3.- Es mejor colocar una imágen desde el inicio del día para que más personas tengan la oportunidad de ver y comentar sobre la misma.


----------



## Okty1

Ok podemos ir haciendo una lista por mes y que cada forista que quiera vaya pidiendo un día para que coloque su foto del día? o es una vaina hiper imposible de lograr?


----------



## Rbs

Me parece excelente idea, algo así como los threads de Latinoamérica - Una ciudad/paisaje por día.


----------



## Venex

Pido chance  jeje.


----------



## Spark

Postearé la imagen del 11 de septiembre (el proximo jueves).


----------



## Okty1

Fino, estén pendientes de la primera página del thread siempre, ahí se va a colocar el _calendario_ de fotos del día.


----------



## Okty1

Hey sólo fotos de Venezuela y preferiblemente paisajes no? Digo no se, porque si no no tendría mucho sentido estar aquí, sería como más apto para La Plaza si son fotos de cualquier parte del mundo. Just my opinion, uds den la suya.


----------



## manuel_ale19

Està bonito ese paisaje de Anzoàtegui.


----------



## Rbs

Venex said:


> Pido chance  jeje.


Qué día?



Okty1 said:


> Hey sólo fotos de Venezuela y preferiblemente paisajes no? Digo no se, porque si no no tendría mucho sentido estar aquí, sería como más apto para La Plaza si son fotos de cualquier parte del mundo. Just my opinion, uds den la suya.


Preferiblemente no, fotografías tanto de edificaciones y detalles de las mismas son igual de interesantes que paisajes


----------



## EloyBr

Okty1 said:


> Hey sólo fotos de Venezuela y preferiblemente paisajes no? Digo no se, porque si no no tendría mucho sentido estar aquí, sería como más apto para La Plaza si son fotos de cualquier parte del mundo. Just my opinion, uds den la suya.


Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.... esto es lo que le hacia falta al foro...!!! Te Apoyo...! kay:


----------



## EloyBr

Epa pero hay algo que no entiendo muy bien... Uno coloca la foto en otro lugar y le dice a robert que la saque de ahi o que? porque muchas de las fotos que he visto aquí son de otros foreros... Como es la metodología... Expliquenme de pana y todo...


----------



## Spark

Alguien me presta 3 barritas de plastilina y 15 piezitas de LEGO??? :?

-Ah si, y 5 creyones.


----------



## Spark

Okty1 said:


> Hey sólo fotos de Venezuela y preferiblemente paisajes no? Digo no se, porque si no no tendría mucho sentido estar aquí, sería como más apto para La Plaza si son fotos de cualquier parte del mundo. Just my opinion, uds den la suya.


Pues yo apoyo 100% esta propuesta... si no, no tendria sentido. Se trata de fotos excepcionales DE VENEZUELA.


----------



## Rbs

En eso creo que todos estamos claros, 100% Venezuela


----------



## DaGO

esta buena la idea yo tambien tengo una imagen XD


----------



## Okty1

Vayan reservando sus días :lol:!


----------



## manuel_ale19

Quiero reservar el día 8 de Septiembre, ese día es el aniversario de Maracaibo


----------



## elguaroantonio

quien tiene una para el 14, dia de barquisimeto, seria bueno subir una en honor al dia de la ciudad..?


----------



## Seshin

05/09/08












​


----------



## Rbs

Muy bonita esa, pero creo que la locación estaba algo repetida. Me gusta como contrasta el concreto con la vegetación.


----------



## EloyBr

Me tomo el atrevimiento de postear esta fotografía aquí pero ya que nadie lo ha hecho hoy pues le regalo este día a los llanos Barineses...


----------



## Rbs

:applause: Qué verdor


----------



## Chu-Ma

Buenas fotos!!! mañana podre una q tengooo (Y)


----------



## RonaldBucarito

De verdad excelentes fotos, realmente me da envidia no poder postear, ya que me robaron, boté o no se que vaina pasó con mi cámara. Practicamente la compré luego de visitar este foro, que encontré por casualidad, cuando buscaba fotos del estadio metropolitano de Barquisimeto.
Bueno cuando tenga otra vez platica me compro otra, pero me dolio, una Sony Cibershop DSC-H3.


----------



## Chu-Ma

07/09/08

Isla de Coche


​


----------



## EloyBr

^^Muy buena foto Chu-Ma solo que no me gustaron dos cosas... Una mas que la otra...

1.- La calidad de la imagen, la fotografía tiene mucho ruido presente.
2.- Esa fecha y en amarillo de paso...

Pero la foto como tal muestra un lugar paradisiaco... Me gusta!!! kay:


----------



## elguaroantonio

se nota algo saturada, mucho para lo que deberia ser la foto, y de pana traten de no tomar fotos con fechas, si quieren publicarlas on-line, les quita protagonismo, mi cam no tiene para colocarle la fecha, pero cuando se les busca las propiedades de cada foto te sale; hora, fecha, numero de foto, y las caracterisicas con que fueron tomadas.


----------



## manuel_ale19

08/09/08

MARACAIBO


----------



## Cяusн

uhmmmm


----------



## Rbs

Bonita la foto, con unos ajustes en contraste quedaría mejor.


----------



## Guaro15

Quedaria bien pava con unos mejores edificios de fondo!...


----------



## Rbs

Felicidades en su Aniversario


----------



## EloyBr

*09/09/08
Parque del Este - Caracas*







​


----------



## gustavoloreto2

WUUUUUUAOOOOOOOOOO la foto de los tepuyes, me parece increible


----------



## Okty1

Las fotos NO necesariamente tienen que ser propias. La idea es que sean fotos excepcionales, irrepetibles, impresionantes y hayan sido tomadas en Venezuela. También considerando que no serán muchas por página, las fotos deberían tener un buen tamaño, yo digo alrededor de los 1024 x 768 para apreciarlas en todo su esplendor.

Todas han estado muy buenas por cierto, pero no todas como para imagen del día


----------



## EloyBr

^^No necesariamente pero yo creo que mientras sean propias mejor... Osea, no todos aquí somos profesionales pero habemos muchos que al menos podemos contemplar alguna de las bellezas de nuestro país, un poquito de creatividad basta y sobra para poder colocar la foto acá porque no me parece que vayamos a estar mostrando fotos que no sean tomadas por nosotros mismos...

Es viable pero no me parece lo ideal... Prefiero que cada quien revise y comparta la mejor fotografía que tenga de nuestro país y si fue tomada por uno mismo mucho mejor...  

Saludos.


----------



## Okty1

Bueh, es que creo que Aficionados a la Fotografía es el lugar más adecuado para compartir nuestras mejores fotos y compartir consejos sobre fotografía, en cambio yo veo la "imagen del día" más como un calendario de fotos muy arrechas tomadas en Venezuela para mostrar a todo el mundo, pero bueno, en realidad es mi opinión, no se van a poner más límites salvo que sea una sola por día, por lo que pueden ser propias o ajenas siempre que se cite a su autor.
Que sean fotos extraordinarias, de fotógrafos profesionales etc y colocadas a buen tamaño son solo mis recomendaciones para que el thread funcione mejor como vitrina de nuestros paisajes, tradiciones y ciudades a modo de _calendiario_, pero no es big deal.


----------



## Rbs

Me encantó la de Eloy !!! la tomaste tu?


----------



## EloyBr

Bueno Okaty1 TIenes toda la razon... Pero yo en mi opinión personal seguire posteando solo fotos mias... 

Si Robert, esa fotico la tome yo... Eso es en la parte donde estan las serpientes, no se como se llama eso pero me gusto mucho y tome la foto!!!


----------



## chosebus

serpentario...


----------



## EloyBr

^^Eso, Eso Eso, Eso....


----------



## Seshin

10/09/08











por *Ramon Meneses* ​


----------



## Rbs

Linda, ese tipo de fotos es difícil de sacar, empezando por el tronco.


----------



## elguaroantonio

hoy es un dia especial para la ciudad por eso queria una de barquisimeto

SIZE="5"]11/09/08[/SIZE]​


----------



## manuel_ale19

Está bonito el paisaje de San Juan de los morros. No entiendo la primera foto, eso es un CC? :S


----------



## elguaroantonio

^^el llano mall de acarigua


----------



## Yongo

pero que tiene de impresionante la del llano mall? :S


----------



## Okty1

A mi me agrada bastante


----------



## elguaroantonio

a mi me gusto la foto fue por estilo que tomo, no es la tipica foto de centro comercial.


----------



## manuel_ale19

elguaroantonio said:


> ^^el llano mall de acarigua


Está muy pava esa toma del C.C.


----------



## Okty1

Pero no pusieron el autor..


----------



## Seshin

29/09/08
_Cima del Roraima

_











por *Happily Unsettled* 


 ​


----------



## Guaro15

:drool:


----------



## manuel_ale19

Cool!! :cheers:


----------



## elguaroantonio

sorry olvide traerlo de flickr, pero los tengo en contactos, xD.

esta excelente de la hoy..


----------



## Seshin

30/09/08
_Tepuy_










​ 


por *TLMELO*


----------



## EloyBr

Están bellas las fotos pero personalmente creo que Venezuela tiene muuuucho mas que mostrar aparte de los tepuyes... Osea, me encanta Roraima y toda esa zona pero tratemos de ponerle variedad al asunto... Si?


----------



## elguaroantonio

^^yo e tratado de hacer eso, de mostrar nuevo, viejo, natural, creado por el hombre entre otras tantas fotos, lastima que esta pequeña, seria genial verla mas grande.


----------



## Seshin

EloyBr said:


> Están bellas las fotos pero personalmente creo que Venezuela tiene muuuucho mas que mostrar aparte de los tepuyes... Osea, me encanta Roraima y toda esa zona pero tratemos de ponerle variedad al asunto... Si?


Tienes razón, pero es que las que he posteado de Canaima y Roraima, me han gustado mucho.


----------



## elguaroantonio

nuevos mes, nuevas fotos. seguimos aqui

*01/10/08*​Desde el Mar Caribe








*por lizfernandez *


----------



## EloyBr

^^ Aun no es octubre!!! ¬¬

Jejeje, esta muy paradisiaca esa foto... Inspira mucha tranquilidad... Me gusto mucho, lastima que este un poco oscura!!!


----------



## Okty1

En mi monitor se ve just perfect. Muy buena.


----------



## manuel_ale19

^^Es muy aburrida para mi gusto.


----------



## Seshin

Me gustan los colores


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Okty1 said:


> Ningún pino en Venezuela es autóctono, todos han sido introducidos y luego se reproducen y crecen rapidísimo. Los de Mucubají, tengo entendido que los sembraron en los 70s, junto con las truchas y que para incrementar el turismo.


Yo creo que el pino laso sí es autóctono, deben haber otros por ahí.


----------



## manuel_ale19

Está bonita la laguna.


----------



## Okty1

Andres_RoCa said:


> Yo creo que el pino laso sí es autóctono, deben haber otros por ahí.


Umm sí, creo que tienes razón, al parecer si hay algunas pocas especies de pinos autóctonas. De cualquier forma en Mucubají ni en las lagunas glaciares de nuestros andes se da ninguna especie de pino, yo he visto fotos de la Laguna de Mucubají sin los pinos. Yo entiendo que se intentó hacer como un trabajo de paisajismo al sembrarlos allí, pero desde mi punto de vista no era necesario hacerlo introduciendo especies que no son propias del lugar, además creo que han causado algunos problemas de desequilibrio ecológico, lo de las truchas creo que fue aún más grave.


----------



## Spark

Octubre|04​Laguna Casa del Padre - Tachira​









​


----------



## Seshin

BELLA


----------



## elguaroantonio

es tuya la foto? esta genial


----------



## Spark

Nop, la saque del album de un usuario tachirense de Flickr.  (click al icono de flickr)

Ironicamente tengo mas fotografias de Morrocoy que de paisajes del Tachira jeje..


----------



## Rbs

Está en mi Top 5


----------



## Okty1

Biutiful, como foto de laguna me gusta muchisimo mas que la anterior


----------



## manuel_ale19

Gris y horrenda, no me gusta para nada.


----------



## Seshin

¿Que es lo que te gusta a ti?

¿Un maño?


----------



## manuel_ale19

-edit-


----------



## elguaroantonio

en fin, se adelantan hoy y suben la foto de mañana :righton:


----------



## elguaroantonio

*05/10/2008*

cerro Bolivar, Ciudad Piar​










> Esta es la mina de material de hierro
> de venezuela, en Ciudad Piar, en el Estado Bolivar, la tome de casualidad, me desperte en ese momento


*por manuel carreño *

pd; algo adelantada pero me gusto mucho..


----------



## manuel_ale19

Está arrechísima la foto, los mejores paisajes están al sur de Venezuela.


----------



## Seshin

manuel_ale19 said:


> Y que quieres que diga, que me gusta tu fotico fea para que seas feliz? ubícate , gocho tenías que ser!!


Lo idóneo y mas correcto es, que si no te gusta algo, deberías limitarte a hacer ese tipo de comentarios, para que no se cree ninguna polémica.


----------



## Seshin

Esta foto del Cerro bolívar, está DEMASIADO, DEMASIADO ARRECHA

Está sublimemente BELLA


----------



## elguaroantonio

si la foto esta muy bonita por eso la escogi :lol::lol::lol::lol:, termino el drama..


----------



## Rbs

elguaroantonio said:


> *05/10/2008*
> 
> cerro Bolivar, Ciudad Piar​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *por manuel carreño *
> 
> pd; algo adelantada pero me gusto mucho..


Por cierto... simplemente Bestial! muy buena


----------



## reynaldovelazquez

bestial...es exactamente la misma palabra que me vino a la mente a mi


----------



## Rbs

Pero creo que independientemente quién empezó, hay cierto grado de tolerancia y madurez dentro de nosotros. Si ud. es "víctima" para eso está Report Post con su signo de exclamación debajo de cada avatar. Gracias por la comprensión.


----------



## Seshin

06/10/08
_Medanos de Coro_
​ 









por *Edgar Barany*


----------



## ch'i

Wow! Esa foto es tan perfecta que parece irreal. Bellísima.


----------



## EloyBr

Me encanta esa de los medanos, esta simplemente perfecta!!! :drool:


----------



## elguaroantonio

genial mente bella


----------



## elguaroantonio

07/10/2008​








por Jesus E. Vasquez 


> muy pocas olas en estos ultimos 4 meses ... Playa Puerto Cruz , Isla de Margarita - Venezuela


9.9


----------



## elguaroantonio

*08/10/08*​*hablando de variedad encontre esta..*








*San Agustin del Sur*


> En esta zona se está construyendo el primer Metro Cable que se conectará con la estación Parque Central del Metro de Caracas


por Alex Lanz


----------



## Seshin

Parece una pintura


----------



## Okty1

Too much photoshop!!!!!!!!!! De cualquier forma es una buena foto, los barrios caraqueños siempre son interesantísimos para detallar en fotografías


----------



## Rbs

La de los médanos había sido publicada hace varios meses, pero chiquita, no en ese tamanho, me encantó el detalle de las sombras.

Y de las últimas 2 me gustó más la última.


----------



## EloyBr

Esa de alex esta demasiado buena, claro, la intension!!! Tiene mucho PS para mis gustos... Seria algo asi como una sopita de picadillo con 65% de salsa picante!!! 

Pero igual, esta buena!!! OK!


----------



## JoSh_86

surrealista! xD


----------



## Seshin

09/10/08
_Puente Angostura_











por *ignazw*
  ​
​


----------



## Okty1

La de hoy debería haber sido de Mérida que cumple años


----------



## elguaroantonio

esta bonita la de angostura pero pido cambio tambien por una de merida,:banana:,


----------



## Seshin

10/09/08
_Caimán_
​









por *Alé*


----------



## elguaroantonio

WOW tan nat geo esa foto..


----------



## mvtm

Yo tengo una duda,yo tengo una imagen que tome y pue le ha gustado mucho a la gente.Eso si no tiene nada que ver con ciudades venezolanas.Sera que quieren que la postee?


----------



## elguaroantonio

^^bueno el nombre de thread es libre no dice caracteristicas de la foto, solo tiene que se buena y que sea de calidad en todo los sentidos. para mañana hay chance


----------



## mvtm

elguaroantonio said:


> ^^bueno el nombre de thread es libre no dice caracteristicas de la foto, solo tiene que se buena y que sea de calidad en todo los sentidos. para mañana hay chance


No importa,ya encontre una por alli que tome en Los Roques.No era la que tenia en mente postear,pero ya que me recorde.Bueno una Nikon D80 debe ser calidad jeje .Ok yo esperare.


----------



## EloyBr

La foto del caiman me encanto!!! Esta Demasiado Arrecha!!! :drool:


----------



## Andres_RoCa

mvtm said:


> Yo tengo una duda,yo tengo una imagen que tome y pue le ha gustado mucho a la gente.Eso si no tiene nada que ver con ciudades venezolanas.Sera que quieren que la postee?





mvtm said:


> No importa,ya encontre una por alli que tome en Los Roques.No era la que tenia en mente postear,pero ya que me recorde.Bueno una Nikon D80 debe ser calidad jeje .Ok yo esperare.


También puedes colocarla acá:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=367014&page=61


----------



## JoSh_86

muy amazonicas! xD


----------



## mvtm

Bueno,ya es manana asi que les dejo mi humilde foto.

11/10/08
_Los Roques_


----------



## Okty1

^^ Esta bien fina! Me encanta el pelícano de la izquierda que esta en pleno banquetazo


----------



## manuel_ale19

Es un paraíso y mi destino favorito para mis vacaciones


----------



## Rbs

:drool:


----------



## ch'i

De maravilla. Excelente toma.


----------



## EloyBr

Hey muy buena esa ultima foto... Te felicito mvtm!!!


----------



## JoSh_86

hermosa toma!


----------



## mvtm

Heyy gracias a todos!! no saben lo que significa sus hermosas palabras!


----------



## Angel2645

*14/10/08​*
*Colonia Tovar​*


----------



## Seshin

Esa foto a mi parecer, hubiese quedado perfecta, sin los carros, y los arboles que están en la parte inferior izquierda. Pero está bonita


----------



## Angel Yoiset

mvtm said:


> Bueno,ya es manana asi que les dejo mi humilde foto.
> 
> 11/10/08
> _Los Roques_


wow esta es perfecta me fascina


----------



## JoSh_86

Angel2645 said:


> *14/10/08​*
> *Colonia Tovar​*


^^ super cool! :banana:


----------



## -!NirsoN!-

un dia de paseo

Zona metropolitana de san cristobal


----------



## Rbs

Gracias por montar una imágen de 2048xnosequecuantos pixeles


----------



## wellbore

hey no pudieron colocar esa fotico un poquito mas grande


----------



## manuel_ale19

No me gustan las montañas hno:


----------



## wellbore

mi foto del dia jejeje


----------



## elguaroantonio

blair city, xD, donde es eso..


----------



## Seshin

Es una f¡nca, pero no aparece su ubicación


----------



## elguaroantonio

x.files... jjjj j/k


----------



## manuel_ale19

Asco uke: , parece una pic de una peli de terror.!!


----------



## EloyBr

Seshin said:


> 22/10/08
> _Campo
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> por *davidluna*
> ​


Definitivamente ME ENCANTO!!! :applause:


----------



## elguaroantonio

*23/10/08*​Chichiriviche








por francisco___


----------



## Rbs

Refrescante después del esperpento :lol:


----------



## manuel_ale19

^^:lol:


----------



## manuel_ale19

_24/10/08_

_Los Roques_​


----------



## elguaroantonio

los roques siempre son los roques


----------



## Rbs

No pretenderás que serán las Seychelles ah? :crazy:


----------



## manuel_ale19

^^:lol:


----------



## VipX

26.10.2008
Parque Nacional Wuaraira Repano
Antigua El Avila
(Dsiculpen al calidad de la Imagen. Es tomda de un Movil en momento oportuno)










​


----------



## mvtm

27/10/08
_Orinoco

_









^^ Coye le estoy empezando a agarrar carino..y eso que lo tome con una camarita chimba.​


----------



## VipX

O.O Pero de igual modo quedo excelente


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Qué bien se ve el Orinoco ahí.


----------



## Rbs

Se parece un poco a una que tomé cerca de los Los Roquessss!


----------



## Rbs

*Y para terminar*

Me adelanto ya que acá ya es 30/10
30octubre
 Santa Rosa, Lara, Venezuela










​By Rbs​


----------



## Seshin

Bella, me gustan los colores


----------



## autana aventura

*epliquemen algo*

como subo una foto esto de verdad me comió!!!!
:bash:


----------



## Rbs

Caracas? por la bola pepsi :lol:

Me encantan las grúas!


----------



## alcas96

good photos is a beatifull:nuts:


----------



## El Líder..x

excelente foto se ve muy genial esa grúa


----------



## elguaroantonio

epa se vale que otros tambien suban fotos, rb buscat una hay.-.-


----------



## Rbs

06noviembre










http://www.flickr.com/photos/corelguru/3004051780/sizes/o/[COLOR=YellowGreen]http://www.flick...80/sizes/o/[/COLOR][/FONT][COLOR=YellowGreen]
​


----------



## Seshin

Está arrecha esta foto


----------



## Guaro&Gocho

*07 Noviembre*​







http://www.flickr.com/photos/elexpatriado/2773778535/


----------



## Rbs

Lindo vitral de la TN


----------



## RACD

Rbs said:


> Lindo vitral de la TN


no se me parece algo artificial la imagen de hoy... seria mejor una de un poarque o algo así


----------



## Rbs

Pero hasta ahora ha sido puro verde y mar... Venezuela no es solo eso, aunque los amantes de los parques y la naturaleza me maten :lol:


----------



## Angel2645

*08/11/08​*
*Glaciar La Corona, Estado Mérida​*


----------



## Angel2645

*09/11/08​*
*Cima del Pico Humboldt, Estado Mérida​*Cortesía: Yosel Molina


----------



## Rbs

Digna :drool:


----------



## gpersua

*Lindo día para navegar*


----------



## Okty1

Pero eso en dónde es? no parece Venezuela.


----------



## Rbs

Apareció gpersua :O


----------



## Guaro&Gocho

De panas q el barquito no parece venezolano...
pero el mar se ve espectacular!!!


----------



## Okty1

Las fotos que sean venezolanas porfa :|


----------



## El Líder..x

el agua no parece real :lol: pero esta chevere la foto


----------



## elguaroantonio

*11/11/08*​
*procesion 14-01*​movidos por una fe








por mi.


----------



## gpersua

*Tradición*

*04/12/2008*​


----------



## Okty1

^^ Por favor coloca el autor! a as fotos que traes


----------



## elguaroantonio

*05/12/08*​








Cuyagua Beach, Venezuela. 
por Jesus Roldan


----------



## Rbs

kay:


----------



## elguaroantonio

06/12/08​*RELOJ IGLESIA STA CRUZ DE MORA EDO. MERIDA-VENEZUELA*









por JESUS ARAQUE


----------



## Rbs

No la vi cuando hice un tour por ahí  Me gusta, lástima por ese detalle que aparece en la esquina inferior izquierda.


----------



## Rbs

7diciembre
isla de coche









​
a n k '
​


----------



## Guaro&Gocho

epale RBS donde encontrastes esa foto? esta buenisima...


----------



## aleCUK

*Iglesia de Rubio - Estado Táchira 08/12/2008​*
​


----------



## Rbs

Guaro&Gocho said:


> epale RBS donde encontrastes esa foto? esta buenisima...


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2824255408/


----------



## gpersua

*TACHIRA*

*09/12/2008​*








Fuente: Hector Chacón


----------



## Rbs

Free Táchira days, pay one, get one free! :lol:


----------



## aleCUK

^^ HAHAHAHAHAHA right, Like Lara threads days "ciudades de venezuela" HAHAHAHAHA :lol:


----------



## aleCUK

MUY MUY MUY MUY buena foto Gpersua! Y dale aurineeee!


----------



## Spark

Rbs said:


> Free Táchira days, pay one, get one free! :lol:


TWO 

*10 DIC 08*








Carretera al paramo. Táchira.


----------



## gpersua

Rbs said:


> Free Táchira days, pay one, get one free! :lol:





aleCUK said:


> MUY MUY MUY MUY buena foto Gpersua! Y dale aurineeee!


Táchira para rato...!:rofl:


----------



## aleCUK

^^ cuidado por que aqui ahora bannean hasta por respirar!


MUY MUY BUENA la foto Jose me encantan los bosques de pino del estado Táchira, pasar por alli o estar alli se siente una tranquilidad y una frescura que viendo la foto casi hasta se puede sentir el olor de la naturaleza!


----------



## Rbs

^^ :sleepy:

Buena Spark.


----------



## elguaroantonio

-.- estan decente.....


-.-


----------



## Spark

No conocen la idiosincracia tachirense definitivamenntee... :lol:


----------



## elguaroantonio

*11/12/12*​
*ciudad bolivar*​








por calvini98


----------



## Guaro15

Hermosa :drool:


----------



## Rbs

Muy muy bonita, a primera vista me pareció un país del Sureste Asiático.


----------



## Angel2645

*12/12/08​*
*Basílica de la Chinita, Maracaibo​*







Por: Gabriel Rivas


----------



## elguaroantonio

y el autor???


----------



## aleCUK

me gusto mucho la de ciudad bolivar !


----------



## manuel_ale19

Angel2645 said:


> *12/12/08​*
> *Basílica de la Chinita, Maracaibo​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por: Gabriel Rivas


Preciosa.


----------



## elguaroantonio

*13/12/08*​








San Mateo es capital del municipio Libertad, estado Anzoátegui, Venezuela y está localizado en la zona central del estado a una distancia aproximada de 50 kilómetros de Barcelona por la trocal 16, que se divide en dos tramos a saber: autopista Barcelona-Kilómetro 52 y Kilómetro 52-San Mateo. 

En este pequeño pueblo de Anzoátegui, fue construido este mirador con una excelente visual de 360 ° sobre la sabana, En la plazoleta se levanta una escultura construida en hierro forjado, tiene forma de globo terráqueo invertido, cuyo simbolismo evidencia que nuestro norte es el sur, tratando de hacer posible la integración latinoamericana y caribeña. Sin embargo y aún cuando es una obra de arte, no se tuvo la consideración de colocar el nombre del artista ni su visión de la obra. 

Como mi homenaje personal a este artista “desconocido” les presento esta serie de fotografías que van desde el ocaso hasta una hermosa luna llena que salió a mis espaldas sin siquiera darme cuenta de ella.


----------



## elguaroantonio

*14/12*​*Panoramica en La gran Sabana - Venezuela*​








por riccardozullian


----------



## chosebus

15-12-08​
Luna saliendo en la llanura Portugueseña.








Autor: Yo mismo, desde mi carro en la Autopista Jose Antonio Paez (la noche del 13/12/08)


----------



## VipX

Bello el LLano. Gracias Chosebus!


----------



## chosebus

DjDan's said:


> Bello el LLano. Gracias Chosebus!


kay:


----------



## elguaroantonio

*16/12/08*​








caracas
por Cosmonaut is Coming


----------



## Rbs

Galipán?


----------



## elguaroantonio

ni idea, en flickr no tenia mas nada que caracas venezuela....

si alguien sabe donde es...


----------



## chosebus

eso es galipan donde vaya...


----------



## orienterumbero

Esta buenisima la de Galipan,^^ Mucho verde.


----------



## Rbs

17diciembre
CLXXVIII Aniversario de la Muerte de Simón Bolívar








​


----------



## Leche de Guebo

wow!


----------



## Rbs

^^ :banned: :no:


----------



## Rbs

10enero
Autana, Gran Sabana









By Ratatosk
​


----------



## VipX

Rbs said:


> Bonitas las nubes, lo de abajo parece photoshopeado.


:lol::lol: No vale! 

La foto es completamente original, es desde Parque repano con fondo del Aeropuerto

Saludos


----------



## VipX

*11* Enero
Caracas


​


----------



## elguaroantonio

^^parece simcity:lol:

*12/01/09*​


----------



## Rbs

Muy muy bonita la de Caracas.


----------



## wellbore




----------



## elguaroantonio

*14 de enero del 2009*​DIA de la DIVINA PASTORA​


----------



## chosebus

epale....guaroantonio...por aqui hay un monton de foticos de esas....que buena estuvo la procesion...


----------



## Rekarte

Buenas Fotos!:cheers:


----------



## Guaro&Gocho

Tienen la taguara abandonada...


15 de Enero
*Parque Central*
​


----------



## Rekarte

Que buena fotos
gusta del efeito,y el edificio!


----------



## DaGO

Epaaa muy buena esa foto de Parque Central!


----------



## Rbs

No me había dado cuenta de la piedra que arrojaron al agua.


----------



## EloyBr

19 de Enero
*Iglesia El Angel
San Cristobal-Tachira*


----------



## Rbs

20enero
La Tortuga, Dep Federales, Venezuela









By nestorcoll2
​


----------



## VipX

*21* Enero
Parque Nacional Wuaraira Repano


​


----------



## Okty1

:shifty:


----------



## EloyBr

^^:dunno:


----------



## Cяusн

Es tan el....


----------



## Guaro&Gocho

esa foto del AVILA si esta . . . simple

*
22 Enero
LOS ROQUES*








foto por: u2uluru


----------



## elguaroantonio

*05/02/09*​








*Intersección entre Av. Andrés Bello, Av. Urdaneta, Viaducto Sucre y prolongación de la Av. 16 de Septiembre.
Mérida, Venezuela *
por ®Dave


----------



## chosebus

esos tesoros escondidos que nos dejo la colonia..en algunos pueblos.
Casa Colonial en Ospino, edo POrtuguesa


----------



## Yongo

*08/02/09*

*Llanos barineses...*​ 









Foto de Klickr por *VHAvilan*


----------



## elguaroantonio

^^ esta genial.

epa rb esto es hasta 500 o 1000¿?


----------



## Rbs

Indefinido


----------



## elguaroantonio

*10/02/09*​








por KPi-ctures


----------



## VipX

Hermosa que do la foto! Gracias guaroantonio

Colocala en el Thread del Metro de Caracas. Anda!


----------



## elguaroantonio

^^hecho

*11/02/09*​el jarillo








por *acidxedz* (1º Entrega Viajes al Sur!!!)


----------



## VipX

Enero13
Horizonte, Municipio Sucre. Caracas

​


----------



## Yongo

¿Sábes lo que es un horizonte?


----------



## #obert

Obviously... no:nuts:


----------



## Okty1

:lol: tampoco creo.. pero la urbanización se llama así.


----------



## Mamusa

elguaroantonio said:


> ^^hecho
> 
> *11/02/09*​el jarillo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> por *acidxedz* (1º Entrega Viajes al Sur!!!)



Tiene bastante mood esta fotografia, lastima que este tan vacia....


----------



## elguaroantonio

*14/02/09*​
amor en tiempos de crisis








por [] Carlos Guevara []


----------



## manuel_ale19

15/02/2009

_Vista aérea de la Ciudad de Maracaibo_


----------



## elguaroantonio

*16/02/09*​








por Lisiane Santos


----------



## VipX

:drool:


----------



## Spark

Espectacular!!!


----------



## Rbs

Para mi la mejor imágen ever del país.


----------



## Okty1

HOLY #*(*!!)¡!!! Está demasiado perfecta, tendrá algún tipo de edición con esas nubes?


----------



## #obert

Preciosa esa Imágen, Que Imponente es Roraima:master:...


----------



## NgelM

OMG!!!! que perfecta esa imagen! O_O hermosisima...


----------



## Domy

*Gran Sabana​*


----------



## manuel_ale19

^^Que hermosura , espero conocer un día el Estado Bolívar. (L)


----------



## elguaroantonio

21/02/09​








por MJVS___[Quiero un trabajo de fotógrafo]_Help!!


----------



## EloyBr

elguaroantonio said:


> *16/02/09*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> por Lisiane Santos


Definitivamente es la Mejor fotografía que he visto en este thread... Simplemente Hermosa!!!


----------



## ch'i

No veo la foto  Podrían publicarla de nuevo, por favor?


----------



## #obert

^^Era una así como esta...


----------



## chosebus

playa larga-todasana


----------



## Okty1

¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿???????????????????????


----------



## Rbs

WTFFFF :lol: jajajaja


----------



## Guaro15

:lol:..y el otro gallo quien es?...Venom?


----------



## #obert

_*Spiderman en Playa larga*_:crazy:


----------



## gpersua

*24/02/2009 Lomas del Tachira​*








*Foto: Gerardo Perez*


----------



## Rbs

Se parece un poco a las Lomas de Cubiro


----------



## Yongo

Que bella <3


----------



## chosebus

Rbs said:


> WTFFFF :lol: jajajaja



si o no esta buenisima????sorpresas del carnaval!!!:banana::nuts:


----------



## ALEX V

foto del dia *25/02/2009*








isla larga puerto cabello
disculpen la calidad de la foto


----------



## Lord_DX

Muy buena la imágen de Spiderman xD... seria excelente para un titular por ahi:


*Productores independientes Venezolanos filman película de Spiderman en Playa Larga*
*El Nacional
-EFE*

_"El grupo de jovenes detras de este proyecto declaran que se sintieron inspirados por multiples adaptaciones de personajes famosos que se han realizado en Japón. Inclusive el mismo Spiderman ha aparecido en ellas

Declaran que no se preocupan por los derechos de autor ya que tienen buenas razones para que este proyecto se realice. El filme no vendrá de la mano de Bolívar Flims, sino de una productora recién constituida"_


----------



## Rbs

Que vaina más patética.


----------



## Okty1

Creo que es una B-movie apropósito. Las de spiderman de japón son para cagarse de la risa.


----------



## elguaroantonio

*26/02/09*​ROMANTIC COUPLE IN SUNSET MOCHIMA BEACH VENEZUELA








SUNSET IN MOCHIMA NATIONAL PARK, atardecer en playa blanca, parque nacional mochima, VENEZUELA 
por Jet Lantz Vargas


----------



## chosebus

Lord_DX said:


> Muy buena la imágen de Spiderman xD... seria excelente para un titular por ahi:
> 
> 
> *Productores independientes Venezolanos filman película de Spiderman en Playa Larga*
> *El Nacional
> -EFE*
> 
> _"El grupo de jovenes detras de este proyecto declaran que se sintieron inspirados por multiples adaptaciones de personajes famosos que se han realizado en Japón. Inclusive el mismo Spiderman ha aparecido en ellas
> 
> Declaran que no se preocupan por los derechos de autor ya que tienen buenas razones para que este proyecto se realice. El filme no vendrá de la mano de Bolívar Flims, sino de una productora recién constituida"_



gracias mi pana..buena historia esa pa animar la sfotos de los Spirderman...la verdad fue una impresion buenisima en medio del carnaval,haber visto a esos carajos montados ahi..y luego despues verlos surfeando...los carajos se la comieron...

Robert..por que patetico?


----------



## Rbs

Nada más ver el vestuario, el escenario atípico para Spiderman, etc etc etc.


----------



## Okty1

Robert... es una película que intenta ser chaborra y absurda apropósito, al menos eso me da a entender al artículo cuando dice que se inspiran en los filmes japoneses de los 70 de spiderman que son precisamente eso, chaborrísimos y absurdos, no intenta ser para nada seria o fiel a la historia de spiderman.


----------



## Rbs

Si ya me dí cuenta... antes no, discúlpenme.


----------



## elguaroantonio

*27/02/09*​Laguna de Mucubaji








por ervega


----------



## chosebus

:speech:
He dicho!!!!hno:


----------



## mvtm

*28/02/09*​*Anguilla​*


----------



## elguaroantonio

^^:cheers:
genial


----------



## Okty1

Um... pero las imagenes tienen que ser en Venezuela...


----------



## mvtm

A juro?? en que parte especifica eso??
bueno hagamos una excepcion y disfruten la foto.


----------



## Okty1

Sí, ni modo, no hay rollo por una, pero la idea es que sigan siendo fotos del país.


----------



## Seshin

02/03/09
Caballos en la Gran Sabana










por *Jesus Roldan*​


----------



## Dugommier

^^
Simplemente hermosa esa fotografía :yes:
kay:


----------



## Rbs

:yes:


----------



## Rbs

Para variar un poco...

 04marzo
Isla Margarita









by Ninja​


----------



## elguaroantonio

galapagos  

esta genial esa foto.


----------



## elguaroantonio

*05/03/09​*la llovizna








por jsandoval


----------



## Rbs

Hermosa, photoshopeada, pero hermosa.


----------



## pedrojcm001

9 Marzo
Puerto Piritu


----------



## VipX

Buen atardecer:yes:


----------



## Rbs

Provoca


----------



## pedrojcm001

Crei q no les gustaria jeje!... Ehmm bueno si muy bonito ese atardecer, toda la playa solaaaa y esperamos como 2 horas para q el sol fuec bajando y tomar fotos como estas jeje! Saludos


----------



## elguaroantonio

*10/03/09*​panoramica sanare








por Er [email protected]


----------



## FlightDispatcher

Cayo Sombrero.....


----------



## #obert

Amo Cayo Sombrero pero Come on esa foto de "Imagen del Día" no tiene nada, así es Cayo Sombrero los 365 dias del año, ni siquiera el momento en que fue tomada la foto fué el mejor :S


----------



## elguaroantonio

*11/03/09*​*En mi hora más oscura*/valencia










> Esta foto está compuesta por 15 fotos tomadas en un rango de una hora aproximadamente (entre 6:30 y 7:30pm), y luego procesadas en capas de photoshop. Es una técnica que he querido intentar llamada HDTR (High Dynamic Time Range, traducido a algo como Lapsos de Tiempo Altamente Dinámicos).


por Fix Peña


----------



## Okty1

Mucho blablabla y tecnología pero la foto no me inspira nada...:dunno: solo que es un edificio interesante.


----------



## FlightDispatcher

#obert said:


> Amo Cayo Sombrero pero Come on esa foto de "Imagen del Día" no tiene nada, así es Cayo Sombrero los 365 dias del año, ni siquiera el momento en que fue tomada la foto fué el mejor :S


Esa foto fue tomada a las 01:45pm estaba empezando a caer un COÑAZO de agua descomunal.... era sabado el cayo estaba solo.... el cielo estaba casi en su totalidad cubierto....

Dime tu....si Cayo Sombrero esta asi los 365 dias del año....:hm:


----------



## Guaro&Gocho

Bueno la foto de Cayo Sombrero podria editarse y mejorarse muchisimo mas...
Y la foto en HDTR (High Dynamic Time Range) es interesante por lo de la tecnica, solo que creo q el encuadre no es el mejor, tal vez en otra toma diferente emocione mas...


----------



## elguaroantonio

*12/03/09*​








por wyliepoon


----------



## Guaro&Gocho

Viernes 13 de Abril

Ahora q vi esa me encontre esta otra










foto por: "pasta e brocoli"


----------



## elguaroantonio

^^epa una asi era la que andaba buscando, pero no la encontre, esta fina


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Muy buena foto, buenos momentos. Saludos.*


----------



## Rbs

Jaja pero no es Abril :lol:


----------



## elguaroantonio

*14/03/09*​Playa el Saco - Puerto La Cruz - 2​








por skeepa


----------



## Joc_mcy

15/03/09​






*Foto By: Joc_mcy*
*Parque Nacional Morrrocoy, Costa Tucacas*​


----------



## NgelM

^^ Bonito atardecer!! alla se ve Yacht Club y Atlantica :lol:


----------



## Joc_mcy

Esos mismos son. Wow! que sera de tucacas en 10-15 años si sigue como va!

De noche hay una vista muy bonita pero mi cam no logro personalizar la imagen, no trasmite el mismo sentimiento que verlo en vivo, en el atardecer si capture la serenidad del agua y la calidez del sol.


----------



## Seshin

Bestial e impactante. Que belleza!!


----------



## Rbs

Qué Grand Canyon y qué 8/4?


----------



## Okty1

Me gustara más si no fuese tan exagerada la edición en photohsop... pero el lugar es hermoso, sin duda.


----------



## elguaroantonio

*05/04/09*​morrocoy​








mia.


----------



## Dugommier

^^
¡Qué calidad! :master:
Muy buena Guaroantonio :yes:


----------



## NgelM

^^ Que deliciosa se ve el agua!


----------



## Espasa

espectacular


----------



## Joc_mcy

Parece virtual!:cheers:


----------



## davincci11

hooow felicitaciones!! que bellisimias imagenes de verdad venezuela es un pais hermoso, algun dia me gustaria visitarlo.

Saludos desde Colombia!!


----------



## Rbs

06abril
La Gran Sabana | Estado Bolívar











Manuel Carrenho ​


----------



## DeividT

Un lugar magico dios uno en esas fotos se puede ver la grandeza de este hermoso pais


----------



## Guaro&Gocho

De panas que la serie de fotos de Manuel Carreño de la Gran Sabana estan bestiales!!!!


----------



## #obert

Amé la de Morrocoy


----------



## Guaro&Gocho

De la Playa a la Gran Sabana y ahora vamonos a Merida

8 Abril
*Laguna Las Iglesias. Parque Nacional Sierra Nevada*








foto por: Steven House


----------



## elguaroantonio

^^me recordo al señor de los anillos ..:lol:..esta genial..
pd: gracias por los comentarios


----------



## Rbs

Bonita foto pero muy gris, unos cambios en Ps y voilá.

Sr. de los Anillos uke:


----------



## Guaro&Gocho

Otra de las maravillas venezolanas


9 Abril
*Medanos de Coro*








foto de Edgar Barany


----------



## Rbs

Esa la he visto varias veces, hermosísima... me encanta la textura y las ondas que tiene la arena


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Medanos de Coro parece moldeado, es una maravilla excepcionalmente hermosa. Saludos.*


----------



## Dugommier

Esa fotografía es hermosa, parece sábanas ondeando .

¡ME ENCANTA! :colgate:


----------



## elguaroantonio

*11/04/09*​

Día Libre









por what on 

pd;de nuevo a la rutina..:cheers:


----------



## Dugommier

^^
Está chévere la foto . ¿La tomaste tú?


----------



## Rbs

^^ Por *What on*

13abril
Barquisimeto (al fondo Cabudare), Edo Lara
 









by Robert Birchbauer ​


----------



## kishkumen

elguaroantonio said:


> *11/04/09*​
> 
> Día Libre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> por what on
> 
> pd;de nuevo a la rutina..:cheers:


Excelente Foto.


----------



## Dugommier

La de Barquisimeto está :drool:. Muy buena Robert!


----------



## #obert

Excelente la foto de hoy, Barquisimeto se ve :master: La Cámara tiene excelente resolución...


----------



## Rbs

Fue tomada a pulso, con un trípode hubiese quedado más fina.


----------



## Yongo

Verga... bellisima la de bqmto!


----------



## Seshin

14/04/09
Caballos









por *manuel carreño*​


​


----------



## Yongo

^^ Hermosa


----------



## Guaro&Gocho

15 Abril
*Mochima*








foto de Es Alzualde Gomez


----------



## Seshin

Que buena imagen


----------



## Dugommier

Me encanta como se aprecia la curvatura de La Tierra en la foto de Mochima :nocrook:


----------



## elguaroantonio

15 Abril
Mochima

:drool:


----------



## #obert

Hermosa la de Mochima, está perfecta



Rbs said:


> Fue tomada a pulso, con un trípode hubiese quedado más fina.


Tienes excelente pulso, cuando yo tomo fotos nocturnas desde el Ávila me salen asquerosamente feas


----------



## JRAB

Manuel Carreño


----------



## Rbs

^^ Es LA imágen del día, no varias


----------



## elguaroantonio

creo que le costo decidir cual seria la mejor jeje...


----------



## JRAB

jajaja por eso fue que puse las dos creo que están muy buenas , ustedes dirán cual dejo¿?


----------



## Seshin

Ambas son bonitas, pero prefiero la segunda, ya que se ve mas real


----------



## Dugommier

¡*BELLA *tu foto Elguaroantonio! :applause::applause:


----------



## JRAB

Laguna en Canaima








por Venezuela07


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Wow... Me gustaron todos los detalles de esa foto. Muy emotiva.


----------



## DeividT

30 De Mayo Basilica de la Virgen de Chiquinquira


----------



## elguaroantonio

que buen contra-luz


----------



## Rbs

Hermosas esas 2! Tienen un toque romántico


----------



## elguaroantonio

*01/06/09*​*Mosaico Rectorado UCLA​*








por E.J. Melian G.


----------



## JRAB

02/06/09
Parque La Lovizna-Puerto Ordaz








del flickr por jsandoval​


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Creo que lo que más me gustó de esa de La Llovizna fueron los árboles, a pesar de que sé que no tienen el protagonismo en la foto.


----------



## JRAB

03/06/09
Parque La Llovizna


----------



## DeividT

bellas las fotos del parque esta como para hacer un cuadro pintado al oleo y colocarlo en la sala de mi casa


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Qué buena esa foto.


----------



## Okty1

Un poquiiiiiiiiiito exagerado el efecto de "flare" en los árboles


----------



## JRAB

04/06/09
Puerto Ordaz Atardecer 






del flickr por ranllerjesus20


----------



## Rbs

Hermosos colores.


----------



## elguaroantonio

*08/06/09*​
*fly en margarita*









por Lucas-BR 
pd:drool:


----------



## Rbs

Buenísima esa!


----------



## DeividT

10/06/09​Centro de Maracaibo​








_delaweb​_


----------



## Dugommier

^^
Está excelente esa foto :yes:


----------



## JRAB

13/06/09
Parque La Llovizna Ciudad Guayana


----------



## NgelM

^^ Esa ultima esta buena como para un Banner


----------



## VipX

14/06/2009
Un nuevo amanecer hacia el cielo y el Avila
..Caracas..


----------



## Rbs

Interesante el algodón de azucar


----------



## JRAB

Parque La Llovizna Pueto Ordaz








Por jsandoval del flickr


----------



## Seshin

Jonathan, creo que deberías colocar imágenes de otras ciudades del país.


----------



## Rbs

Sí, eso pienso :shifty:


----------



## Rbs

16junio
C A R A C A S










Paulino Morán​


----------



## elguaroantonio

^^limpia y clara buenos tonos, buena imagen


----------



## DeividT

Boulevard 5 de Julio Maracaibo 17/06/09​


----------



## JRAB

Buena foto y que alto se ve el edificio de PDVSA


----------



## Dugommier

:drool:
¡Qué bella esa avenida!, toda recta .
¿El edificio alto del borde derecho, qué es?


----------



## JRAB

^^Una de las sede de PDVSA


----------



## Dugommier

^^
Gracias 
¿Hay algún hilo en SSC donde la muestren?, ¿Cuantos pisos tiene?


----------



## DeividT

creo que tiene max 20 piso y minimo 18 pisos


----------



## Dugommier

^^
Se ve enorme en esa foto :yes:
Gracias


----------



## DeividT

bueno es uno de los mas alto de Maracaibo


----------



## marak

es por la altura de sus pisos fijate la torre cristal que tiene 18, en fin tremenda pic


----------



## Guaro&Gocho

*18 Junio*
Acceso al Puente Orinokia








​foto por: Manuel Carreño


----------



## Rbs

Ufff hermosa!


----------



## JRAB

19/06/09
GOLLL CTE Cachamay 








Por projectunott2k del flickr​


----------



## xavarreiro

execlents fotos


----------



## DeividT

Muy buena la del acceso al Puente con esos viaductos y la del estadio tambien muy bonita foto


----------



## elguaroantonio

*22/06/09*​*Vida*









*Tomada desde La Laguna de la Bocaina, y de Fondo la Bahía de Patanemo. Puerto Cabello. Edo Carabobo. Venezuela *
por German Adolfo


----------



## DeividT

muy bella la foto


----------



## Carlosx

25/06/2009


----------



## Guaro&Gocho

28 Junio
Laguna de Mucubaji








foto de: Jean-Luc Crucifix


----------



## elguaroantonio

*03/07/09​** playa caracolito *
*miranda 
higuerote *








por Josegro


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Esta juventud no suelta el teléfono ni por un momento... Jaja.


----------



## DeividT

Andres_RoCa said:


> Esta juventud no suelta el teléfono ni por un momento... Jaja.


Eso mismo pense yo hahahaha uno deja pasar buenos momentos por estar pendiente del celular


----------



## elguaroantonio

*06/07/09*​
*Caracas *








por malabito


----------



## Andres_RoCa

La foto hubiera quedado mejor sin el efectito ese de resplandor.


----------



## NgelM

^^ Umju, estoy de acuerdo, pero de resto esta genial la foto, que mejor complemento que Caracas al fondo.


----------



## JRAB

11/07/09
Parque la Llovizna
Puerto Ordaz








Por Jesus Salazar​


----------



## Rbs

Tu y el parque la llovizna hacen excelente pareja :lol:


----------



## Carlosx

jajajaja xD


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Definitivamente...


----------



## DeividT

13-07-2009 La Lago Maracaibo


----------



## elguaroantonio

*21/07/09​**San Rafael de Mucuchies*








por menosjuan


----------



## NgelM

:drool: Me encanto! en un banner se veria hermosa esa foto, seria interesante verla sin el tono sepia


----------



## Andres_RoCa

No creo que guste como _banner_.


----------



## Guaro&Gocho

21 Septiembre
Barquisimeto








por Jose Sosa


----------



## DeividT

muy buena la foto con el monumento de la feria


----------



## elguaroantonio

^^thank

*22 de septiembre del 2009*

*Miss Kiss Kiss, santa rosa, barquisimeto*​








por Robert Birchbauer


----------



## Okty1

Esta buena pero enfócame a la mami! y no al camarógrafo atravesao


----------



## Andres_RoCa

*23 de Septiembre
Cayo Sombrero, Estado Falcón​*












Por mí


----------



## elguaroantonio

*25 de septiembre del 09​*
*recibiendo clases de realidad*








por nussita


----------



## Tinagh

Me encanta el título.
Y el encuadre de la foto está perfecto.


----------



## Pointsile

bueno encuadre

muchas gracias


----------



## Okty1

Yo lo siento, pero la foto no me diría eso sin el título, y creo que el problema está en que han debido ser los pupitres los que estuviesen enfocados y no el barrio, tal y como están en la foto se ven muy abstractos y difícil de determinar que son pupitres sin la referencia en el título.


----------



## JRAB

28 |09 |2009 Canaima-Edo. Bolívar. Venezuela









de panoramio​


----------



## Yongo

^^ Preciosa =)


----------



## Bernini

Okty1 said:


> Yo lo siento, pero la foto no me diría eso sin el título, y creo que el problema está en que han debido ser los pupitres los que estuviesen enfocados y no el barrio, tal y como están en la foto se ven muy abstractos y difícil de determinar que son pupitres sin la referencia en el título.


Yo cambiaria el titulo a "dosis de realidad"
pero ciertamente, para que adapte al titulo habia que darle relevancia a los pupitres ^^ aun asi, me parece una fotomuy buena


----------



## NgelM

arrechisima la de Canaima.. no hay foto fea de Canaima :lol:


----------



## Rbs

Hermoso ese techo bajo con los Tepuyes


----------



## Okty1

:drool:


----------



## elguaroantonio

*29 de septiembre del 2009​*
Sierra Nevada de Mérida









por Leonardo Graterol


----------



## Rbs

Pareciera que estuviera TODA NEVADA. :lol:


----------



## Andres_RoCa

La foto es de POWERPUFF, le quedó arrechísima.


----------



## elguaroantonio

*02/10/09​*
Marcha de los Payasos de Dr. Yaso en el Día Mundial de La Paz 2009 desde el Boulevar de Sabana Grande hasta Chacaito, Caracas, Venezuela. 









por glencho


----------



## elguaroantonio

*05/10/09​*
*desarrollo*








by me


----------



## elguaroantonio

*feliz año ;D*

*31/12/09*​Cubriendo Los Andes








Locación_ Alrededores de La Toma / Mitivivo, Merida.
por Venex_jpb


----------



## Yongo

Hermosa =)


----------



## DeividT

Que bella esa foto con mi color favorito el amarillo.


----------



## ch'i

Bella foto, hermoso cielo y hermoso campo colorido.


----------



## Rbs

Yongo said:


> Hermosa =)


Te acuerdas del fondo de pantalla de WindowsXP?


----------



## elguaroantonio

*
el primero del año*

*06/01/10​*








por josesosa


----------



## DeividT

donde es esa foto?


----------



## Rbs

Se me hace que es por la redoma de Sta Rosa, Barquisimeto.


----------



## elguaroantonio

↑ cerca, pero no. es desde el pueblo mesmo :lol: 
por la bajada hacia la redoma


----------



## elguaroantonio

*09/01/10​*In the city









por Oniblis photography


----------



## NgelM

dirty city hno: como le cambiaria la cara a parque central si le hecharan una manito a los edificios residenciales..


----------



## DaGO

10/1/2010

Parque Nacional Mochima -Punta la Cruz - Pto La Cruz.








​
Por *****


----------



## elguaroantonio

^^ animandose con las fotos tambien :lol: 

11/01/10

*clichè playero​*









por Marcelo Rico Bravo


----------



## New York Morning




----------



## Andres_RoCa

¿Menos de un año y más de 9 mil _posts_? :eek2:


----------



## Rbs

Eso es lo que pasa cuando posteas en cualquier poll que se te atraviesa y pones caritas sin decir nada por doquier.


----------



## New York Morning

Ups. No me di cuenta, he pensado que es otra seccion, perdonen me.


----------



## Andres_RoCa

:lol: Eres bueno...


----------



## elguaroantonio

*14/01/10​*
_*VIRGILIO ARRIETA DIVINA PASTORA​*_









ARMANDO VILLALÓN 










por Barquisimeto - Ciudad Crepuscular


----------



## Rbs

Aguafiestas... ésta está mejor.


----------



## Rbs

Quedó buena esa foto, momento perfecto.


----------



## DeividT

Muy buena foto y estoy de acuerdo con Rbs en el momento perfecto.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Preciosa Isla Dorada, tiene un entorno y una vista muy agradable. Saludos.*


----------



## elguaroantonio

22/06/10

Semidesnudo en el atardecer​








por José Orsini


----------



## Yongo

Bella esa foto ^^


----------



## DeividT

Plazoleta de la Basilica Maracaibo 24/06/2010


----------



## DeividT

Lagunas Las Iglesias Merida 25/06/2010


----------



## Rbs

Muy linda! parece Austria o Suiza


----------



## JRAB

+1^^ pero yo me traslade ha Canadá


----------



## elguaroantonio

*01/07/10*
*tranquilidad inesperada*









Galeria de arte Nacional 
por Andres Perez Fotografia


----------



## elguaroantonio

edit


----------



## Domy

*03/07/2010​*








Autor: *sjpadron*


----------



## JRAB

Que foto tan buena, Gracias Domy y cualquiera cree que esa bahía es buenísima para un día de playa, con decir que esa playa del resort Dunes es casi que un hueco, las olas son inmensas y tiene resaca….Lo que hace una foto jajajaj:nuts:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*WOW!!! Dónde es ese sitio?? Tanto el edificio como el entorno son protagonistas. Saludos.*


----------



## JRAB

Al norte de la Isla de Margarita^^


----------



## JS_21

En que parte de merida queda la laguna las iglesias?????

Que Precioso Ese Paisaje!


----------



## VipX

jonathan arrieta said:


> Que foto tan buena, Gracias Domy y cualquiera cree que esa bahía es buenísima para un día de playa jajajaj:nuts:


Es muy buena esta playa no tiene nada de Olas y es limpia. Perfecta para nadar


----------



## JRAB

Yo me bañe en la del Resort Dunes y te puedo asegurar lo contrario^^


----------



## Rbs

5agosto









Rectorado de LUZ, Maracaibo
By me​


----------



## DeividT

muy colorido el rectorado


----------



## NgelM

Amé la del Hesperia Margarita! :drool:


----------



## elguaroantonio

*09/08/10*









*Quibor*


----------



## dangerven

[IMG=http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/1216/img00032.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with [URL=http://imageshack


----------



## ParsingCcs

jonathan arrieta said:


> Que foto tan buena, Gracias Domy y cualquiera cree que esa bahía es buenísima para un día de playa, con decir que esa playa del resort Dunes es casi que un hueco, las olas son inmensas y tiene resaca….Lo que hace una foto jajajaj:nuts:



*
Viejito disculpa esa es la bahia de la playa puerto viejo, ese es el hotel hesperia isla margarita antiguo isla bonita, yo me quede en ese hotel y la playa es perfecta no tiene practicamente olas, asi sera que hasta maneje una moto de agua !!! :banana::banana::banana: es muy limpia y cristalina sus aguas, recomiendo ese hotel y su playa ampliamente, puedes entrar a la playa sin quedarte en el hotel es muy buena !*


----------



## DeividT

PARQUE Y CIUDAD 08/09/2010 MARACAIBO 481 AÑOS


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Bonita foto.


----------



## Mamusa

DeividT said:


> 28-04-10 Relampagos del Catatumbo


Que apertura, tiempo de exposicion y ISO tiene esa toma?


----------



## Okty1

^^ Buena pregunta.. el agua no está movida por lo que la foto ha debido ser tomada con una velocidad de almenos 1/8 jodido lograr una foto así con una velocidad no tan lenta.. habría que ver el ISO y la apertura, pero igual se me hace pelúo.. No será un montaje?


----------



## Mamusa

Okty1 said:


> ^^ Buena pregunta.. el agua no está movida por lo que la foto ha debido ser tomada con una velocidad de almenos 1/8 jodido lograr una foto así con una velocidad no tan lenta.. habría que ver el ISO y la apertura, pero igual se me hace pelúo.. No será un montaje?


En favor puedo decir, que fotografiar relampagos es como tomar fotos con flash, la luz del relampago congelaria el movimiento del agua, pero de igual manera me gustaria que me dijera con que velocidad, apertura y iso capturo la imagen...

eso es una toma muy dificilar de lograr, o es mucha suerte, o sabes muy bien lo que estas haciendo...


----------



## Okty1

cierto! buena analogía la del flash, pero pensé en exposiciones largas porque es mucho más sencillo para capturar el rayo que hacer click al momento en que cae, tomar en ráfaga o incluso que utilizar un programa instalado en la cámara que tome fotos al preciso instante en que detecta cualquier fuente de luz


----------



## Mamusa

Okty1 said:


> cierto! buena analogía la del flash, pero pensé en exposiciones largas porque es mucho más sencillo para capturar el rayo que hacer click al momento en que cae, tomar en ráfaga o incluso que utilizar un programa instalado en la cámara que tome fotos al preciso instante en que detecta cualquier fuente de luz


Seria casi imposible, para no decir del todo imposible, al momento que detecte la luz, ya la luz habra desaparecido...

La manera correcta de poder capturar el relampago, una es dejar al opturador abierto y esperar que el relampago o rayo descargue su energia, y cerrar el opturador.... la otra colocar el tiempo de exposicion en un periodo largo, y esperar que la descarga se produsca dentro de ese lapso de tiempo, teniendo en cuenta que cualquier otra fuente de luz sera capturado dentro de la imagen....


----------



## aleCUK

ParsingCcs said:


> *
> Viejito disculpa esa es la bahia de la playa puerto viejo, ese es el hotel hesperia isla margarita antiguo isla bonita, yo me quede en ese hotel y la playa es perfecta no tiene practicamente olas, asi sera que hasta maneje una moto de agua !!! :banana::banana::banana: es muy limpia y cristalina sus aguas, recomiendo ese hotel y su playa ampliamente, puedes entrar a la playa sin quedarte en el hotel es muy buena !*


no te preocupes el es asi.


----------



## Okty1

Mamusa said:


> Seria casi imposible, para no decir del todo imposible, al momento que detecte la luz, ya la luz habra desaparecido...
> 
> La manera correcta de poder capturar el relampago, una es dejar al opturador abierto y esperar que el relampago o rayo descargue su energia, y cerrar el opturador.... la otra colocar el tiempo de exposicion en un periodo largo, y esperar que la descarga se produsca dentro de ese lapso de tiempo, teniendo en cuenta que cualquier otra fuente de luz sera capturado dentro de la imagen....


Exacto, por eso lo difícil en la foto de que el agua haya salido congelada y no movida. Me inclino por pensar que se hizo con un programa que detectara el rayo y accionara el obturador. El CHDK para las cámaras canon se que tiene opciones para lograr eso.


----------



## JRAB

aleCUK said:


> no te preocupes el es asi.


 Siempre un infantil que no tiene otra cosa que hacer (será que eso es común en ellos?), yo hable con propiedad por que he estado en el Hotel Dunes y la playa no fue la mejor experiencia :colgate:


----------



## Illustrator7

Realmente yo estoy de acuerdo contigo en lo de la playa, Jonathan.
Yo también he estado en el Dunes y su playa es una de las mas peligrosas que hay por el sector.Las olas son inmensas y apenas te metes un poquito la resaca te "jala" fortísimo.
De hecho durante la semana que estuve allí casi no vi a nadie meterse al mar en ese sector, todos se asoleaban pero nada de agüita. Es posible que hacia el sector del Hesperia este mucho mas calmado el mar, pero lo que es en el sector del Dunes ni de v....!


----------



## DeividT

Plaza de la republica Maracaibo y Sierra de Perija. 27/09/2010


----------



## Okty1

Los colores de la foto no me gustan para nada, pero que vista tan increíble!! nunca imaginé que la sierra de Perijá se podía apreciar desde la ciudad, que belleza!


----------



## marak

a veeeeeeceeeeeees se puede ver a simple vista


----------



## JoSh_86

En dias muy despejados se puede observar...
recuerdo la primera vez que la vi hace varios años, fue una mañana después de una noche lluviosa, el cielo brillaba de azul y al horizonte apareció... me maravilló xD


----------



## DeividT

07/10/2010 Eclipce total de sol Maracaibo, Paraguana 1998


----------



## JRAB

*
Aniversario del Salto Angel
*









De: *Marelita*​


----------



## DeividT

Que hermosa foto del Salto Angel o como vi por ahi el salto del poder popular para las aguas endógenas.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Absolutamente atortolante. Saludos.*


----------



## DeividT

01-11-2010 Basilica de Nuestra señora de Chiquinquirá


----------



## Rbs

Like it... a pesar del pendón gigante tierrúo del fondo.


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Sí, la foto es buena. Lástima por el pendón.


----------



## DeividT

5-11-2010


----------



## NgelM

Bella! Los Roques?


----------



## DeividT

Sierra de Perijá 7-11-2010


----------



## DeividT

Plaza Bolivar de Mérida. 10-11-2010


----------



## Nestor79

*Atardecer en el río Atabapo, estado Amazonas:*



Foto de jeanzaes http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8605765


----------



## DeividT

Bella esa foto en ese lugar tan lejano.


----------



## Nestor79

Punta Pescador, estado Delta Amacuro:



Foto de Yann Arthus-Bertrand 

http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/...c=detail&catid=100&id=1847&p=1&lang=en&l=1440


----------



## DeividT

Que hermosos paisajes tiene Venezuela.


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Ese último me quitó el aliento.


----------



## Nestor79

Fortín San Francisco de Asís, estado Delta Amacuro


----------



## Nestor79

14/11/2010 
Cerro Autana, estado Amazonas:



Foto de Charles Brewer-Carías


----------



## DeividT

ME ENCANTA es uno de mias paisajes favoritos.


----------



## Nestor79

15/11/2010 Atardecer en la isla de Coche:


----------



## Nestor79

16/11/2010
Plaza del Rosario de Nuestra Señora de Chiquinquirá, (al fondo, la Basílica), Maracaibo:


Foto extraída de : http://www.viajeros.com/fotos/capitulo-1-maracaibo/1090385


----------



## DeividT

Esa plaza es bellisima me gusta mucho y esa toma de la foto es excelente.


----------



## Nestor79

17/11/2010
Puente General Rafael Urdaneta, Maracaibo:



Foto: Gabriel Rivera http://www.blogsyfotografia.com/fot...o-maracaibo-venezuela-atardecer-paisajes.html


----------



## DeividT

18/11/2010 Virgen de Chiquinquirá


----------



## Nestor79

19/11/2010
Plaza del Rosario de Nuestra Señora de Chiquinquirá, Maracaibo:


----------



## Rbs

Buenas fotos, pero mucho Maracaibo por la semana :lol:


----------



## DeividT

Rbs said:


> Buenas fotos, pero mucho Maracaibo por la semana :lol:


De verdad jajajajaja pero buano aja es por la feria :banana: total es hasta el domingo.


----------



## Nestor79

20/11/2010
Llanuras del estado Cojedes:



Foto de Encel http://www.flickr.com/photos/encels/3294907653/sizes/z/


----------



## NgelM

Bella esa foto. Los llanos de Venezuela siempre me han parecido tan bellos e impresionantes comos Los Roques o los Tepuyes


----------



## Rbs

21noviembre
C O M P L E J O H I D R O E L E C T R I C O S I M Ó N B O L I V A R










LCoronelP http://www.flickr.com/photos/wintkley/5118107559/ ​


----------



## Mamusa

^^ Es tuya Robert?


----------



## Rbs

Debajo de la foto está la fuente


----------



## Nestor79

22/11/2010
Tucacas:



Foto de Walter Seifert http://www.flickr.com/photos/xmanve...hotos/xmanve/3254643674/in/[email protected]/


----------



## DeividT

Hermosa foto. y la del complejo hidroelectrico simon bolivar buenisima imponente.


----------



## Espasa

Excelentes fotos, la de esta pagina y anteriores.


----------



## DeividT

23/11/2010 Embalse de Pueblo Viejo Zulia


----------



## Nestor79

24/11/2010
Parque Cristal, Caracas:



Foto de Rayner Monsalve http://www.flickr.com/photos/radical4x4/2765582309/in/pool-venezuela_y_punto


----------



## Nestor79

25/11/2010
La Gran Sabana:



Foto de Vanessa Hernández http://www.flickr.com/photos/vanessahernandez/2843841350/


----------



## Nestor79

26/11/2010
Fortín San Carlos, estado Zulia:



Foto de Heder Zambrano http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2075404991


----------



## Nestor79

27/11/2010
Atardecer en Paraguaná:



Foto de Sergio Padrón http://www.flickr.com/photos/sjpadron/5042201215/in/pool-venezuela_y_punto


----------



## Nestor79

28/11/2010

Tepuy Roraima:



Foto de Sergio Padrón http://www.flickr.com/photos/sjpadron/4443737897/in/set-72157622351813119/


----------



## DeividT

Que imponente foto muy bello los paisajes Venezolanos.


----------



## Nestor79

29/11/2010
Jají, estado Mérida:



Foto de carlosv1000 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2508218361/


----------



## Nestor79

01/12/2010
Sierra Nevada de Mérida:



Foto de Gerardo Sánchez http://www.flickr.com/photos/gerardoant/2742585943/


----------



## Nestor79

02/12/2010
La Cruz de Avila:


----------



## Nestor79

03/12/2010
Estado Táchira:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fuente: http://www.corpoandes.gov.ve/files/imagenes/image/


----------



## Nestor79

04/12/2010
Cerro Santa Ana visto desde La Ciénaga, estado Falcón:



Foto de H. Arias http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1961520


----------



## NgelM

Clase de foto! si no fuera por el ruido que se ve, sería perfecta.


----------



## DeividT

Impresionante vista


----------



## DeividT

En la plaza 05/12/2010


----------



## Nestor79

06/12/2010
Jardín Botánico, Caracas:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nestor79

07/12/2010
Los Bancos, estado Táchira:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nestor79

08/12/2010
Atardecer en San Pedro del Río, estado Táchira:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nestor79

10/12/2010
Tormenta desde el Cerro Autana, Delta Amacuro:



Foto de Oscar A. Silva http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4545080


----------



## Yongo

Cerro Autana en Delta Amacuro?

O es el Cerro Autana, o es en Delta Amacuro, una de dos!


----------



## Nestor79

Yongo said:


> Cerro Autana en Delta Amacuro?
> 
> O es el Cerro Autana, o es en Delta Amacuro, una de dos!



Corrijo: Cerro Autana, estado Amazonas


----------



## Nestor79

11/12/2010
Parque Nacional El Tamá:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nestor79

12/12/2010
Atardecer en Hato Piñero:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Foto de Lucrecia Díaz http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26231086


----------



## Nestor79

14/12/2010
Atardecer caraqueño:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DeividT

Excelente la ultima muy alto esos edificios.


----------



## Er`Ñero

*16/12/2010*
*laguna de la Restinga; Isla de Margarita*









foto de Carlos Perez


----------



## DeividT

30/06/2011 Monumento a los Trabajadores Cabimas.


----------



## Yakoyayo

Hermosa la foto de Cabimas.


----------



## JRAB

*50 Años de Ciudad Guayana
2 de julio de 2011*


----------



## DeividT

Quiero estar ahi.


----------



## chosebus

05-07-11 
Celebracion del Bicentenario de la Indepencia frente a las Toroes del Centro Simon Bolivar. Iconos de la Modernidad Caraqueña


----------



## edwints

jonathan arrieta said:


> *50 Años de Ciudad Guayana
> 2 de julio de 2011*


Preciosa imagen ojala tenga oportunidad visitar no solo ese lugar sino toda ciudad guayana


----------



## Yakoyayo

Excelente imagen de Ciudad Guayana.


----------



## JRAB

*Aliviaderos de la represa Macagua 
Ciudad Guayana-VE*










*Otra del mismo autor por thattygg ya que veo que les gusto*​


----------



## chosebus

ahh es que la foto no es de tu autoria???


----------



## Indeleble

*11/07/2011*


----------



## Indeleble

*12/07/2011*


----------



## JRAB

QUE FOTO Luisma y otra cosa ese hueco que es??


----------



## Indeleble

^^Por las obras del Metro.


----------



## DeividT

Que Bella Caracas.


----------



## Indeleble

*13/07/11*


----------



## JRAB

Gracias y esa ultima también esta muy buena, pero que parte del centro es no me ubico??


----------



## Indeleble

Esa toma se hizo desde el Pasaje Linares, cerca de la Plaza San Jacinto (El Venezolano).


----------



## elguaroantonio

De la serie Arquitecturas impresionistas por PazCapielo, en Flickr


----------



## Espasa

05/08/2011
Muy buenas todas las fotos.


----------



## elguaroantonio

Bahía del Morro de Puerto Santo por Rhonny Lanz, en Flickr


----------



## Domy

*Autor: Viva Venezuela*​


----------



## Rbs

Barquisimeto, por RJSilva


----------



## Nestor79

*Maratón de la Corporación Andina de Fomento 26/02/2012 - Avenida Bolívar, Caracas*










Foto: Edsaú Olivares


----------



## elguaroantonio

01/03/12​
Tigre de Bengala, Parque Bararida. por jose a sosa, en Flickr


----------



## elguaroantonio

*09/03/12*

Isabella por Lex Arias, en Flickr


----------



## EloyBr

*10/03/2012
Medanos de Coro.*


Tesoros del Desierto por EloyBr, en Flickr


----------



## infoval

Muy buenas imagenes


----------



## elguaroantonio

*11/03/12*

Espejo acuático por Carol_Meza, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc

Excelente. :yes:


----------



## elguaroantonio

_13/03/12​_

La Sabana  por felipeaznar, en Flickr


----------



## EloyBr

Roraima's Waterfalls por EloyBr, en Flickr


----------



## DeividT

Muy buena la ultima foto.


----------



## elguaroantonio

*20/03/12*

Elorza...un 19 de marzo por Alex Lanz, en Flickr


----------



## EloyBr

Hello Bird por EloyBr, en Flickr


----------



## GUAROQUEÑO

Epa Eloy, hiper espectacular esa foto. Lástima que el concurso de fotos como que murió.

Saludos.-


----------



## Bernini

siguen invitados a participar en el concurso, no se xq Eloy no siguió publicando ahi teniendo tan buenas fotos


----------



## EloyBr

Porque estuve de viaje y no había podido conectarme como Dios manda... Pero vamos a darle vida al asunto nuevamente... =-)


----------



## Rbs

Excelentes imágenes.


----------



## elguaroantonio

*24 de marzo.*


soto por Luis Arismendi, en Flickr


----------



## EloyBr

*25 de Marzo*


Freaky Horse por EloyBr, en Flickr


----------



## elguaroantonio

27 de marzo.​
la tortuga venezuela por Mendoza Photography, en Flickr


----------



## elguaroantonio

28 de marzo​
Atardecer en Chuspa por carlosdugarte, en Flickr


----------



## Cяusн

*29 de Marzo​*

Los roques Venezuela Spiaggia por Press Tours, en Flickr


----------



## EloyBr

*31 de Marzo*


Tricolor Nacional por EloyBr, en Flickr​


----------



## elguaroantonio

01 de Abril​

Torres del Silencio por *Star_Light*, en Flickr


----------



## EloyBr

*01 de Abril*


Caminando hacia el Kukenan Tepui por EloyBr, en Flickr​


----------



## EloyBr

*02 De Abril*


Atardecer en los llanos Barineses por EloyBr, en Flickr​


----------



## AuriRojo

Hermosas las 3 fotos Eloy!!! Sobre todo la del Kukenán, impresionante!


----------



## GUAROQUEÑO

Muy buenas fotos muchachos!!!


----------



## elguaroantonio

*04 de abril.*


Vista Faro Punta Ballena - Margarita, Venezuela por bicobico, en Flickr


----------



## JRAB

*05 de Abril*


----------



## DeividT

Que bien se ve Puerto Ordaz. Buenas fotos.


----------



## AuriRojo

Hermosa foto Jonathan!!!


----------



## elguaroantonio

*08 de abril*


Silenciosas Torres por Monkda!, en Flickr


----------



## elguaroantonio

13 de abril​

Sunset in El Yaque por brasoygard, en Flickr


----------



## josecmorales

elguaroantonio said:


> 27 de marzo.​
> la tortuga venezuela por Mendoza Photography, en Flickr


Esta es LA FOTO


----------



## EloyBr

15 de Abril

Lights in the Dark por EloyBr, en Flickr​


----------



## josecmorales

Mi pana buena foto, pero creo que no debiste colocarle la marca de agua en TODO el centro jajaja, se pierde lo bonito de la foto.


----------



## EloyBr

josecmorales said:


> Mi pana buena foto, pero creo que no debiste colocarle la marca de agua en TODO el centro jajaja, se pierde lo bonito de la foto.


Jajajaja, se que le quita lo bonito pero créeme que pensé en colocarlo con menos transparencia... Jajajaa

*16 De Abril

Bones por EloyBr, en Flickr*​


----------



## EloyBr

*18 de Abril*


Cabañas en el P.N. Guatopo por EloyBr, en Flickr​


----------



## EloyBr

*19 de Abril
*

Untitled por EloyBr, en Flickr​


----------



## EloyBr

*22 de Abril*


Cerca, Muy Cerca de la cumbre... por EloyBr, en Flickr​


----------



## EloyBr

*23 de Abril


Recuerdos por EloyBr, en Flickr​*


----------



## josecmorales

EloyBr said:


> *22 de Abril*
> 
> 
> Cerca, Muy Cerca de la cumbre... por EloyBr, en Flickr​



Mi pana explica esta foto!, o sea donde la tomaste?


----------



## EloyBr

Esa foto fue tomada en el Pico Occidental del Parque Nacional El Avila aquí en Caracas... Subiendo por sabas nieves esta solo a 5 horas de camino... =-)


----------



## DeividT

Eso blanco es nieve?


----------



## EloyBr

No Vale... Esa es la roca erosionada por las pisadas de las personas que pasan por ahí y hacen parada obligatoria en ese punto para tomar fotos...


----------



## AuriRojo

DeividT said:


> Eso blanco es nieve?


Polvo de piedra caliza.


.
.
.

Tremenda foto Eloy!


----------



## elguaroantonio

08/05/12​


----------



## elguaroantonio

09/05/12​


----------



## EloyBr

*13 de Mayo
Día de las Madres...







*


----------



## NgelM

QUE HERMOSA! Buenisima Eloy!


----------



## EloyBr

*01 de Junio*


por EloyBp, en Flickr​


----------



## EloyBr

*05 de Junio*


por EloyBp, en Flickr​


----------



## EloyBr

*09 de Junio*


por EloyBp, en Flickr​


----------



## Er`Ñero

Tengo tiempito que no salgo a tomar fotos, pero viendo sus fotos tan buenas me dan ganas de volver a tomar fotos.


----------



## fredo939

hola a todos... no he participado en este thread, pero aquí tengo una... no es muy buena (tomada con mi cel 5mp) pero aquí esta..

Paraiso Tachirense 










 saludos


----------



## EloyBr

*24 de Junio*
191 aniversario de la Batalla de Carabobo


por EloyBp, en Flickr​


----------



## JRAB

*FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS CIUDAD GUAYANA*
51 Años-2 de Julio 2012








​


----------



## elguaroantonio

*17/08/12​*


----------



## Andrew24

*23 de Agosto*


----------



## Gabovzla

Andrew24 said:


> 23 de Agosto


Me agrado esta foto...


----------



## Yen Jcc

Lago de Valencia, noten los morros de San Juan :O 


Lago de Tacarigua por Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", en Flickr


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Todo tan cerquita.


----------



## EloyBr

*Choroní - Aragua*


_DSC0610 por EloyBp, en Flickr​


----------



## GUAROQUEÑO

Tremenda foto Eloy, felicitaciones.

Saludos.-


----------



## EloyBr

Gracias Guaro... 

Otra, mismo día, mismo lugar, casi misma hora...


_DSC0614 por EloyBp, en Flickr


----------



## GUAROQUEÑO

Que bellas nuestras costas, de verdad que te botaste con esas dos fotos.

Saludos.-


----------



## Domy

*Autor: Lamparelli Domenico (Yo)*​


----------



## EloyBr

*Uno de esos atardeceres Caraquenhos que pocos conocen, con full aves...*








[/url]
BTW: Parque Fco de Miranda, 23-12-2012​


----------



## elguaroantonio

*28/12*


----------



## warao

EloyBr said:


> *Uno de esos atardeceres Caraquenhos que pocos conocen, con full aves...*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]​
> BTW: Parque Fco de Miranda, 23-12-2012​


Que buena esta foto!
Hace unos años estuve en el Tamanaco y habia una quantidad de loro parecida...
Feliz año a todos desde Brasil u Italia


----------



## EloyBr

*Cielo Nocturno en los Llanos Barineses*


por EloyBp, en Flickr​


----------



## GUAROQUEÑO

Espectacular Eloy, ya la había visto en tu fb. La osa menor se ve tremenda.

Saludos._


----------



## DeividT

Que bella noche.


----------



## josecmorales

Una foto de unas de mis vacaciones.









Basílica Sagrado Corazon en Paris.


----------



## Guest

Hermosa.


----------



## Domy

IMG_2127 di domynus07, su Flickr​


----------



## JRAB

*20-04-2013
CTE CACHAMAY*
por *nelsonph2000*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nelsonpulido/8596001780/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## Andrew24

Patio del Museo de Bellas Artes de Caracas


----------



## elguaroantonio




----------



## brayanb96

no se en que consiste bien este thread pero bueno aqui dejo una foto
cualquier cosa me dicen y edito

Pueblo de Jaji - Mérida
1760msnm


Jaji por David Ruiz Luna, en Flickr​


----------



## ajilandro

Dugommier said:


> *04/03/2010 Nubes de frío*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nubes de frio por m0nxin, en Flickr​



jejejeje eso es lo frailes o ruperto lugo


----------



## Caraqueñito

> *Esquina de la capital de la Republica Bolivariana de Venezuela a media cuadra del Tribunal de menores, a una cuadra de la plaza Bolivar, a 200 metros de MIRAFLORES*


----------



## josecmorales

La SuperLuna vista desde Puerto Ordaz


----------



## JRAB

*Reviviendo*

*29*noviembre2014


----------



## JRAB

23Enero2016

Guri by Emmanuel Gómez, en Flickr​


----------



## jgamir




----------



## jgamir

*Boca de Aroa, Falcon, Venezuela*









*PHOTOS | Saab Visual*​


----------



## jgamir

*Relámpagos del "El Catatumbo". ZULIA*








*PHOTO | Jonas Piontek*
​


----------



## jgamir

*Cascada del Vino, Lara*


----------

